# للبيع / شاحنه مان 18.280مع صندوق موديل 2002 رقم العرض1218027‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (29 فبراير 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنه مان 18.280مع صندوق 

موديل : 2002

رقم العرض : 1218027

المسافه المقطوعه : 668,343 km

وقود ديزل 

اورو : 3 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

القوه : 280 حصان 

السعر في ميناء الشحن

79 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 

















​


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: للبيع / شاحنه مان 18.280مع صندوق موديل 2002 رقم العرض1218027‎*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
دخون دوسري ورشوش وخمريات فاخرة من ام فيصل منتجات فاخرة 


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------

